# black and tan



## madsnooker89 (Jul 30, 2009)

has anybody herd of the black and tan named rocket fuel?


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah he was the somthing champ he is a real coon dog


----------



## tatercreek (Jul 31, 2009)

*rocket*

The man that owns him lives in lagrange GA.


----------



## ga logger (Jul 31, 2009)

i drew him out on a cast early this year


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah i wish i could get a hold of a black and tan like that


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 3, 2009)

I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure he's owned by Chris Haynes. As far as wins, I believe  he won 06 and 07 world ch b&t. Was the Purina breed winner, national grnite ch at AO, and Ga state champion. Pretty impressive for a 2 year run.  I never got the chance to go against him but heard real good things about him.  Hope this helps.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 3, 2009)

i bet that dog will go for 10,000 dollers


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you can find a good bred female, I know where there is a male who has Set-em-up Ace on sire's side and dam's side. Dam's side also had Dark Hollow Tige in her bloodline. I still have the 7 generation paper's on this male's dam. She passed away unfortunately. U could raise pups and train one to be the next B&T world champ. I recommend u find a female with Cane breeding. Ace was in his bloodline as well.  Last I heard the Cane dog was in SC. oughta be some dang good dogs around out of him.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 4, 2009)

see if you can find one and i might buy it if the prce is right and i'll look to


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 5, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> see if you can find one and i might buy it if the prce is right and i'll look to



How about a pup outa this cross? located in GA. If I wasn't raising beagles now instead of B&T hounds I'd just have to have a pup outa this cross. 

 Rocket Fuel Puppies 
------------------WLDNTCHGRNTCH"PR"J & R NORTHERN BUCK II
---------------GRCHGRNTCH"PR"NELSON'S NORTHERN REX
-------------------GRNTCH"PR"FOX RIVER MANDY
----------GRNTCHCH"PR"HOLDING'S NORTHERN ROCKET
-----------------GRCHGRNTCH"PR"NELSON'S NORTHERN BUCK
---------------GRNTCH"PR"SOUTHEAST IOWA RAGIN SUSIE
-------------------"PR"HERSHS RAGIN PATTY
-----GRNTCHCH"PR"HOLDING'S ROCKET FUEL
-----------------GRNTCHGRCH"PR"HICKS DIAMOND BILL
-------------GRCH"PR"DIAMOND BO DIDLEY
-----------------NTCHGRCH"PR"COON CRAZY HAMMERIN TARA
----------CHNTCH"PR"FALLEN TIMBER ANNA
------------------GRNTCH"PR"OZARK'S SREAMING BO
-----------'PR'OUTLAW'S BLACK STYLE
-----------------"PR"SWAMPGHOST RAGIN JODY

PUPS

-----------------------NTCH"PR"BROCK'S HOBO
------------------CHGRNTCH"PR"DARK HOLLOW HOBO'S HOSS
------------------------"PR"SMITH'S DARK HOLLOW SADIE
---------GRNTCH"PR"BAUER'S KANSAS JUNIOR
------------------WLDNTCH GRNTCH"PR"J & R NORTHERN BUCK II
--------------GRNGRNTCH"PR"BAUER'S KANSAS JEWELL
------------------GRNTCH"PR"FOX RIVER MANDY
NTCH"PR"JUNIOR'S DARK HOLLOW DAISY
------------------WLDNTCHCH"PR"J & R NORTHERN BUCK II
-----------GRCHGRNTCH"PR"NELSON'S NORTHERN REX
-----------------GRNTCH"PR"FOX RIVER MANDY
-----"PR"SHADOW CREEK REXANNA
--------------------"PR"DARK HOLLOW HULIO
----------CH"PR"HARVEY HOLLOW ROSE
----------------------CH"PR"WW BLACK SCARLETT


----------



## houndsman (Aug 5, 2009)

ok acording to my b&t 2009 breed album chgrntch 'pr' holdings rocket fuel won high scoring b&t 2006 autumn oaks & 06, 07 world hunt . the owner at that time was alan holding & don martin


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mr. Holding must have sold "Rocket Fuel". I found a post on UKC that says "Rocket Fuel" is owned by Allen Franklin, from Lagrange GA.


----------



## houndsman (Aug 5, 2009)

i bet he payed a pretty penny for him .


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 5, 2009)

im thinking of getting one of them pups


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 5, 2009)

*yep*



houndsman said:


> i bet he payed a pretty penny for him .




I'd bet u are right about that. Years ago, I saw good dogs like that selling for $2500 and more, now I guess they'd be $5000 or better.


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah way outpriced     but that dog has some good blood in him like breed my smokey bred female to him


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 7, 2009)

if i could have rocket fuel i would go to every hunt in the state of georgia


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 7, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> if i could have rocket fuel i would go to every hunt in the state of georgia


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 7, 2009)

*future world champion black and tan pups*



madsnooker89 said:


> if i could have rocket fuel i would go to every hunt in the state of georgia



If u had "Rocket Fuel" U'd probably scare off all the competition. U'd probably have to go to every hunt in the southeast just to find somebody to hunt with.

By the way, have you called to see if that feller has anymore of those pups?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 7, 2009)

We will have to call ya'll the Black and Tan Brotherhood then


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Black n tan brotherhood*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We will have to call ya'll the Black and Tan Brotherhood then


Works for me! thanks for the moniker. quite origional.


----------



## JD HUNTER (Aug 7, 2009)

Give me a call  I'm the one with Fuel pups we'll talk. My female is pretty nice , big and loud. Have 3 males left # is 770-262-9746  Slade


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 7, 2009)

how old and are they super staked


----------



## JD HUNTER (Aug 8, 2009)

7 weeks No Super Stakes will be PKC reg. UKC PP and AKC SB


----------



## Old Blue21 (Aug 8, 2009)

how much?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 8, 2009)

*rocket fuel pups*



Old Blue21 said:


> how much?



he has em advertised for $350 on UKC forum.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 8, 2009)

i got to figure out a place to put him if i get one thats why i havent called you about the pups


----------



## Old Blue21 (Aug 9, 2009)

shoot far haha to much for me


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2009)

I aint never heard of him.....He still get hunted?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 9, 2009)

feller in post #4 says he drew him in a cast early this year.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry I was wrong about the owner guys... Where did Chris Haynes fit into the picture???  I'm almost positive he was a handler, owner, or something???  Which I've been wrong before and this wouldn't be the first.  lol


----------

